# Upcoming Local Markets (..to be launched by the end of 2006)



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

From DISH's Facts Blast.. that was posted at Satelliteguys forum:

---

Upcoming Markets - Local programming will launch in these markets by the end of 2006: 

Bangor, Maine 
Butte-Bozeman, Montana 
Dothan, Alabama 
Harrisonburg, Virginia 
Palm Springs, CA


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update Darkman.
Just curious, how can one find Dish's Facts Blast?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Have to be a retailer i guess to receive one...


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks,
I guess as long as we have you aboard, we are all set.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I am NOT a retailer though.. 

As i said in my original post above... - "From DISH's Facts Blast.. that was posted at Satelliteguys forum"


----------



## tucker99 (Oct 20, 2006)

thopki2 said:


> Thanks for the update Darkman.
> Just curious, how can one find Dish's Facts Blast?


dishs sends the facts blast to retailers we got that facts blast on bangor back in may 2006


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I know .. i saw your other posts .. (in another thread), Tucker


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Any idea where Dish plans to put these new locals up on?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

We know where Harrisonburg and Palm Spring locals are already.. more or less - they are Uplinked after all 
Unless they move drastically elsewhere...

As to: Bangor, Maine ; Butte-Bozeman, Montana ; Dothan, Alabama - I guess they will go "here or there"  (DISH should know for sure.. and then we will know too for sure.. after they are uplinked)


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

And now just around 30 more to go. E* had better get real busy here the next 6 weeks.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Some of the markets are really small, only one or two stations with a few affiliates. It is going to suck for those who are in some of those markets that don't even have a secondary affiliate. Look at cities such as Alpena, MI who only have a CBS and PBS affiliate, or Bend, OR who has CBS, Fox and PBS. Those markets now are going to be without options for the other networks, unless those local stations launch -DT subchannels of the stations, which would be similar to Harrisburg launching The Vallys Fox, and I think an uplink report said that the station may launch other -DT sub channels for other major affilliates as well...


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Those markets now are going to be without options for the other networks


Without DNS to fill in the missing networks, uplinking one and two station markets may not be cost-effective.

In light of the DNS injunction, it will be interesting to see whether Harrisonburg launches on schedule, and if so, whether the package includes CBS and NBC, which would necessarily be subject to the looming December 1 shutoff.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The DNS injunction DOES NOT affect "Significantly viewed" legislation and licenses. This means that the smaller onesy-twosey markets can probably get filled in by neighboring DMA's networks.

The DNS injunction DOES NOT affect individual contracts for carriage. For example if CBS, NBC, Fox and ABC entered into a contract with Dish to provide programming to markets that do not have a broadcast affiliate, they could provide that programming TOMORROW if they wished.

The only thing the DNS injunction affects is distant network stations proviced under the statutory license provided by the SHVA and SHVIA. Nothing more.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The main issue E* faces is getting permission of the stations to rebroadcast their signals, either as LIL or as SV if they happen to be on "the list". In most cases these are the same stations that would have been asked to give waivers for a distant signal. Hopefully stations are willing to allow their signals on E* - especially in the SV areas.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> The DNS injunction DOES NOT affect "Significantly viewed" legislation and licenses. This means that the smaller onesy-twosey markets can probably get filled in by neighboring DMA's networks.
> 
> The DNS injunction DOES NOT affect individual contracts for carriage. For example if CBS, NBC, Fox and ABC entered into a contract with Dish to provide programming to markets that do not have a broadcast affiliate, they could provide that programming TOMORROW if they wished.
> 
> ...


This implies that Dish could simply come to an agreement with the same Affiliate Organizations and Networks that were party to "The Settlement" that would allow Dish a "license" to provide the NY and LA channels to customers who had no LIL channel of that network.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> This implies that Dish could simply come to an agreement with the same Affiliate Organizations and Networks that were party to "The Settlement" that would allow Dish a "license" to provide the NY and LA channels to customers who had no LIL channel of that network.


Add Chicago, Denever, Atlanta (weren't they supposed to be gone in August)... may be missing one. Just short of 3am...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Though there would be nothing simple about it, yes. Dish could make a deal with NBC to provide WNBC to any area where no local NBC is available. The details would be much more complicated due to the syndicated programming, but in general, that's all there would be to it. NBC used to have a channel, and they still might, which was essentually a homogenized (syndex-cleared) WNBC channel called "Entertaining America" that used to be what we got on the DNS package (PrimeTime America) before the initial court ruling in 1998! If the channel is still around or if NBC wanted to reinstate it, that is all that would be needed. Same goes for CBS and ABC. Fox still has "FoxNet" that could be used.

See ya
Tony


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

What about HD locals we were promised by the end of year alot more then what we currently get,, including Cleveland, and ive been waiting patiently.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Patiently... - is good! 

.. Waiting..

... Anticipating


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Patiently... - is good!
> 
> .. Waiting..
> 
> ... Anticipating


Gee Darkman that reminds me of the old Carly Simon Song sung during that old Heinz ketchup commercial.

Anticipation is making me wait.....


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> The DNS injunction DOES NOT affect "Significantly viewed" legislation and licenses. This means that the smaller onesy-twosey markets can probably get filled in by neighboring DMA's networks.
> 
> The DNS injunction DOES NOT affect individual contracts for carriage. For example if CBS, NBC, Fox and ABC entered into a contract with Dish to provide programming to markets that do not have a broadcast affiliate, they could provide that programming TOMORROW if they wished.
> 
> The only thing the DNS injunction affects is distant network stations proviced under the statutory license provided by the SHVA and SHVIA. Nothing more.


Please note that the word "distant" appears nowhere in the judge's order. The order strips E* of the right to transmit any ABC/CBS/FOX/NBC stations using the statutory license of 17USC119, period.

In addition to analog DNS, SHVERA added the following to 17USC119 in 2004:

-- SV (17USC119(a)(3))
-- Low power local-into-local (17USC119(a)(15))
-- Digital DNS (numerous references throughout)
-- Certain in-state out-of-market stations, including WMUR in northern NH, Burlington stations in southern VT, and Jackson stations in two counties of southwest MS (17USC119(a)(2)(C))

I suppose one could argue that the injunction applies only to 17USC119 as it existed at the time of suit, and I'm sure E* and the affiliates will appeal on other grounds anyway, but if the order stands as written, it would certainly seem to go beyond just analog DNS.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> Fox still has "FoxNet" that could be used.


No they dont. FoxNet is gone, and has been for about 6 or 7 weeks when Fox finally pulled the plug. They could potentially bring it back, but I don't think it is in the cards.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxnet


> By September 1, 2006, when it was originally scheduled to shut down, the cable systems that used Foxnet had become so small, it no longer made economic sense to operate.
> 
> Due to this constant decline of Foxnet carriage, as more local or adjacent-market Fox affiliates become available in these smaller markets, Foxnet shut down on September 12, 2006. The shutdown was delayed until then to allow WABG in Greenwood, Mississippi time to quickly put a Fox affiliate on its digital subchannel. Because of this shutdown, an estimated 13,000 cable subscribers may have lost access to a Fox station.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

alebowgm said:


> Some of the markets are really small, only one or two stations with a few affiliates. It is going to suck for those who are in some of those markets that don't even have a secondary affiliate. Look at cities such as Alpena, MI who only have a CBS and PBS affiliate, or Bend, OR who has CBS, Fox and PBS. Those markets now are going to be without options for the other networks, unless those local stations launch -DT subchannels of the stations, which would be similar to Harrisburg launching The Vallys Fox, and I think an uplink report said that the station may launch other -DT sub channels for other major affilliates as well...


Here's an idea.

If there is a single network missing in your DMA between the following:

NBC
CBS
FOX
ABC
i
PBS
CW
MNT

You can recieve the corresponding affiliates for no additional charge from ANY adjacent DMA whose spot beam reaches your house.

In addition, if you are on a border county of your DMA (such as Richland County, Ohio, in Cleveland but bordering Columbus DMA) you can get BOTH DMA's if you choose, even for a small additional fee. This is generally how cable does it (Mansfield, OH Time Warner carries both Cleveland and Columbus locals)

If you border TWO DMAs, like Crawford County, OH you can get all three, just as cable generally does. Crawford County, OH is in Columbus DMA but borders Toledo and Cleveland's DMAs and IIRC the cable systems there carry nets from all three markets. Another example is Hancock County, WV, which is in the Wheeling DMA (not available on D* and E* but borders Youngstown and Pittsburgh) so let them get the adjacent until their own locals become available. If I lived in Weirton, WV I'd rather get my tv from Pittsburgh than New York if I can't get my true locals.

If you're in Cuyahoga County, Ohio, you get Cleveland, that's it, since you're deep inside your own DMA.

This plan also solves the significantly viewed problem.

People will still generally watch their local stations first. The DMAs are as they are with cable TV doing exactly what I described above, so how would allowing satellite to do the same hurt anyone? It gives more choice to the consumer, anyway.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not a good thing to post the same things in multiple threads ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=699481#post699481


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

James Long said:


> Not a good thing to post the same things in multiple threads ...
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=699481#post699481


I just thought it was relevant.

Better to link in that case?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> From DISH's Facts Blast.. that was posted at Satelliteguys forum:
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


All of the above listed are Uplinked now


----------



## tucker99 (Oct 20, 2006)

Darkman said:


> We know where Harrisonburg and Palm Spring locals are already.. more or less - they are Uplinked after all
> Unless they move drastically elsewhere...
> 
> As to: Bangor, Maine ; Butte-Bozeman, Montana ; Dothan, Alabama - I guess they will go "here or there"  (DISH should know for sure.. and then we will know too for sure.. after they are uplinked)


I heard, dish was planing for nov 15 for bamgor maine locals


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Shouldn't be too long then.. and those locals are uplinked already anyhow


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

You will know that "the fat lady has sung" when Glendive MT is up


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Michael P said:


> You will know that "the fat lady has sung" when Glendive MT is up


I've always wondered how such a little po-dunk town ended up with a network affiliate that was NOT a satellite of a larger station in Billings or something.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

akron05 said:


> I've always wondered how such a little po-dunk town ended up with a network affiliate that was NOT a satellite of a larger station in Billings or something.


Probably since it's been there going way back...

I think it was related to KTVQ/2/Billings at one time, but don't know.

They do (or at least did a couple of years ago) show KTVQ/2/Billings newscasts, but do also pick some NBC programming (when I was there, CBS ran 6pm-9pm MT, with 1 hour of "the best of NBC" at 9pm). As for cable, IIRC, NBC was from Williston, ND (KUMV), ABC was KMGH/Denver, Fox was Foxnet, and CBS was local KXGN/5 from Glendive.

Besides, Glendive is 220 miles from Billings and about 110 miles from Williston.

Jim


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

They just announced at today's Retailer Chat (not for the first time.. i should add) that the following Standard Definition Local Markets are STILL planned for 2006 launches:

Bangor, Maine 
Butte-Bozeman, Montana 
Dothan, Alabama


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

No mention of Harrisonburg, VA?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Not in the slate that they showed....


----------



## BobS (Jun 23, 2006)

akron05 said:


> I've always wondered how such a little po-dunk town ended up with a network affiliate that was NOT a satellite of a larger station in Billings or something.


Yup, it ain't like livin in the big city of Akron, with what maybe 250K? Actually, I believe that the last turkey in the shop will be Bend, OR.


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

Actually, I'm in the Glendive "market" ... here's what I posted elsewhere:
[ U.R.L. removed as I wasn't permitted to post it ... w/o 5 posts under my belt ... sorry, but they're your rules ... and even better, "URL" is seen by the code here as a url ...]

posted in the sticky Distant Networks ORDERED ... thread:

"I live in Eastern Montana - in the lowest ranked market in the US: Glendive, MT.
I currently get distants (2 sets) and am in a bit of a pickle that even 'moving' won't cure ... all advice appreciated.

Glendive has 1 station (CBS) - I think it'll be a while before Dish picks that one up -- and never HD ... and that station is to the NE of me, w/ my house backing up to 200' of hills to the NE. I won't ever pick up that station OTA. I have waviers but understand that doesn't matter any more.

I might be able to receive network stations OTA -- w/ the largest antenna I can find, about 50 air miles away -- and not in my 'market'. Did I mention the wind out here? -- it's going to take a really solid installation to keep the antenna in one piece on the roof. I really am one for which distants were made.

Looking at the spot beam maps it gets even better ... on E10 I'm just outside tp 36 and at the edge of tp 33 ... North Dakota. never really wanted to move there.

cougart reported solid signal for tp12 -- all the way up in Casper, WY ... any idea how far north useful signal for that TP would reach? moving to Denver sounds a lot better.

I can't even move to Billings, MT as the coverage charts show those stations on the satellite @ 148 degrees - and I'm only setup for 110, 119 and 129."

all suggestions / comments appreciated.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

plainsman said:


> cougart reported solid signal for tp12 -- all the way up in Casper, WY ... any idea how far north useful signal for that TP would reach? moving to Denver sounds a lot better.


Moving to Denver would actually get you ALL 4 main nets + KWGN (CW), as they are ALL on CONUS. No one knows right now if E* will move the 4 main Denver nets to spot, but they could also just keep them as is, keeping them for people the "RV'rs in the Rocky Mountain region".  

(KWGN will always be on CONUS, as long as E* sells it as a superstation)


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

BobS said:


> Yup, it ain't like livin in the big city of Akron, with what maybe 250K? Actually, I believe that the last turkey in the shop will be Bend, OR.


Well, first off Akron is part of the Cleveland DMA, which is #16 in the nation. Besides that, Glendive has 5k people...which makes Akron almost 50 times larger.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

Darkman said:


> They just announced at today's Retailer Chat (not for the first time.. i should add) that the following Standard Definition Local Markets are STILL planned for 2006 launches:
> 
> Bangor, Maine
> Butte-Bozeman, Montana
> Dothan, Alabama


Dothan, alabama up to subscribers..Bangor Maine next??? I hope!!


----------



## hublar (Nov 20, 2006)

I can't get it due to some technical difficulty in their IT department. They said it maybe another week.

Hub


----------



## BobS (Jun 23, 2006)

akron05 said:


> Well, first off Akron is part of the Cleveland DMA, which is #16 in the nation..


This statement reminds me of my days as a political science student. Albania (population at that time 2.5 million) was "allied" with communist China and would have banners that said "Albania and China - together 800,000,000 strong!"



> Besides that, Glendive has 5k people...which makes Akron almost 50 times larger.


Yet Glendive has its own DMA and Akron is a Cleveland hanger-on. This sounds like a case of DMA-envy.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

BobS said:


> This statement reminds me of my days as a political science student. Albania (population at that time 2.5 million) was "allied" with communist China and would have banners that said "Albania and China - together 800,000,000 strong!"
> 
> Yet Glendive has its own DMA and Akron is a Cleveland hanger-on. This sounds like a case of DMA-envy.


Dude, you are looking WAY too much into my comment. All I was wondering is why Glendive, MT was able to launch a network affiliate back in the day, yet similar-sized or larger cities that are FAR from any other broadcast towers, such as Astoria, Oregon, and St. George, UT did not.

No way I envy that DMA with it's one channel to watch. You've got major issues comparing a DMA to a Communist alliance. 

Akron is simply too close to Cleveland for a seperate DMA, which, BTW is technically the Cleveland-Akron (Canton) DMA. Dunno why Canton is in parentheses, but it is. However, if Akron were it's own DMA based on metro population and rural counties south farther from Cleveland it would be a top 75 at least.


----------



## BobS (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok, let's call a truce - even though you referred to me as "dude." I don't disagree with your analysis, I just bristled at the term "po-dunk" - which implies being of little value in addition to having a small population. Some of best friends are from such places. I have enough trouble with New Yorkers appearing snobby, Akron was just too much to take.



akron05 said:


> Dude, you are looking WAY too much into my comment. All I was wondering is why Glendive, MT was able to launch a network affiliate back in the day, yet similar-sized or larger cities that are FAR from any other broadcast towers, such as Astoria, Oregon, and St. George, UT did not.
> 
> No way I envy that DMA with it's one channel to watch. You've got major issues comparing a DMA to a Communist alliance.
> 
> Akron is simply too close to Cleveland for a seperate DMA, which, BTW is technically the Cleveland-Akron (Canton) DMA. Dunno why Canton is in parentheses, but it is. However, if Akron were it's own DMA based on metro population and rural counties south farther from Cleveland it would be a top 75 at least.


----------



## ClaytonD (Oct 26, 2006)

For what it's worth (and I have no idea how true it is)...
I just got setup with a Dish 1000 Plus install last night. I originally had mounted a Dish 1000, but my installer called back and said we'd have to take that one down and put up the 1000 Plus because the Raleigh HD locals would come online by the end of the year and I would need the 1000 Plus to get them.
So here's to hoping!


----------



## jerseyfla (May 12, 2006)

> Though there would be nothing simple about it, yes. Dish could make a deal with NBC to provide WNBC to any area where no local NBC is available. The details would be much more complicated due to the syndicated programming, but in general, that's all there would be to it. NBC used to have a channel, and they still might, which was essentually a homogenized (syndex-cleared) WNBC channel called "Entertaining America" that used to be what we got on the DNS package (PrimeTime America) before the initial court ruling in 1998! If the channel is still around or if NBC wanted to reinstate it, that is all that would be needed. Same goes for CBS and ABC. Fox still has "FoxNet" that could be used.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Actually this DOES happen with NBC in the Gainesville, FL Market. I think it's a pretty cool deal they have there with Dish. Gainesville has a local ABC affiliate WCJB, a Fox O&O affiliate WOGX which is controlled out of and simulcasts news from Orlando Fox O&O WOFL, and a local CBS affiliate WGFL which simulcasts newscasts from Jacksonville CBS affiliate WTEV. Gainesville does not have an NBC affiliate, so Dish gives the subscriber the option to pick two distant NBC stations from a list containing WNBC, WMAQ, KUSA, KNBC, or Jacksonville NBC station WTLV. To make this perfect, Dish ought to give the subscribers in the Gainesville market former Jacksonville CBS affiliate WJXT because WJXT is carried on all cable systems in Alachua County and WJXT ditching CBS in 2002 was the reason for WGFL to become a CBS affiliate because WTEV and other surrounding CBS affiliates signals don't reach Alachua County.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

jerseyfla,

I hope you are aware that starting on Dec. 1 these NBC oprions will be GONE in Gainseville. Dish is PROHIBITED from importing any channels from ANYWHERE to ANYONE under the rules they have been using. Dish will only be allowed to to deliver local channels as defined by Nielsen Media.

Up until now Dish has been using a segment on the law that allows them to pluck some one else's signal off the air and sell it WITHOUT the consent of the copyright owner. The injunction levied against Dish PROHIBITS them from taking advantage of this portion of the law. If Dish wants to carry NBC in Gainsville, they have to make a direct deal with the station in question and clear copyrights with the local channels

See the humongo thread in this forum about the distant network cut-off.

See ya
Tony


----------



## BobS (Jun 23, 2006)

The text of the law doesn't limit the injunction only to retransmissions that use the statutory license but _any _ retransmission. Of course Judge D. interpreted the law to be limited to the 17 USC 119 license (which is logical) and the injunction is written to match and that's what matters.



TNGTony said:


> jerseyfla,
> 
> I hope you are aware that starting on Dec. 1 these NBC oprions will be GONE in Gainseville. Dish is PROHIBITED from importing any channels from ANYWHERE to ANYONE under the rules they have been using. Dish will only be allowed to to deliver local channels as defined by Nielsen Media.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

BobS, If i understand correctly, the end result is the same, right? Dish is prohibited from using 17 USC 119 license but not from striking a deal 1-on-1 for a license to carry a station.

IOW, looking at the language of the injunction, as long as any retransmission deal does not require 17 USC 119 license in any way, they could import the station.

Again I realize this is pie in the sky, but we are talking concepts.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

C'mon Macon Georgia! Hopefully one of these years Dish will broadcast the Macon locals in HD.


----------



## jerseyfla (May 12, 2006)

> jerseyfla,
> 
> I hope you are aware that starting on Dec. 1 these NBC oprions will be GONE in Gainseville. Dish is PROHIBITED from importing any channels from ANYWHERE to ANYONE under the rules they have been using. Dish will only be allowed to to deliver local channels as defined by Nielsen Media.
> 
> ...


Ok then tell me this, there is NO NBC affiliate in the Gainesville Market and both Orlando's WESH and Jacksonville's WTLV are carried on cable systems in Alachua County. What are Dish subscribers there going to be offered? They have to be offered something for NBC because the market is too far to get a clear signal of either WESH or WTLV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jerseyfla said:


> Ok then tell me this, there is NO NBC affiliate in the Gainesville Market and both Orlando's WESH and Jacksonville's WTLV are carried on cable systems in Alachua County. What are Dish subscribers there going to be offered? They have to be offered something for NBC because the market is too far to get a clear signal of either WESH or WTLV.


Unless some new legislation passes E* will not be able to offer *ANY* out of market channels to *ANY* customer - even if there is no affiliate in that market and/or no OTA coverage by a neighboring market's affiliates. The difference between the rules for cable and satellite is a huge problem that was not fixed by the 2004 tweak (SHVERA). Perhaps they will get it right this time?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

What he said.  It is not up to Dish. If it was up to them they would sell you all the NBC nets you want. Dish is being punished for breaking the law. Unfortunately you and your neigbors will be caught in the crossfire.

Tony


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

jerseyfla said:


> Ok then tell me this, there is NO NBC affiliate in the Gainesville Market and both Orlando's WESH and Jacksonville's WTLV are carried on cable systems in Alachua County. What are Dish subscribers there going to be offered? They have to be offered something for NBC because the market is too far to get a clear signal of either WESH or WTLV.


You might have to "move" to Orlando. Then you would get all the Orlando stations from E* and you could use an antenna to pick up the Gainesville stations, if you still want to view them.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

BobS said:


> Ok, let's call a truce - even though you referred to me as "dude." I don't disagree with your analysis, I just bristled at the term "po-dunk" - which implies being of little value in addition to having a small population. Some of best friends are from such places. I have enough trouble with New Yorkers appearing snobby, Akron was just too much to take.


LOL...OK.

I didn't mean anything derogatory. Just wondered how such a station with only 5000 households even survives financially, and why someone decided to start one.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

saltrek said:


> You might have to "move" to Orlando. Then you would get all the Orlando stations from E* and you could use an antenna to pick up the Gainesville stations, if you still want to view them.


It is ridiculous. Is it basically the cable lobby getting Congress to screw over DBS subscribers, or is it Congressional Stupidity (which will only get worse once this new Congress is in session...)


----------



## rrp13 (May 23, 2004)

How does one go about finding out exactly what affiliates one "belongs to"? I am in the Albany, GA area and currently rely on WSB Atlanta for my ABC programming. I assume that will be gone Friday. What I am curious about is, what ABC affiliate has "rights" to the area I live in, if one does at all. Also, my CBS affiliate currently comes out of the Tallahassee area, I'm not sure if that one will be affected Friday or not. Does anyone know if the Columbus, GA stations will ever come aboard with Dish? I suspect that is where my "local" ABC affiliate resides. Thanks for reading my ramblings....

Richie


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

rrp13 said:


> How does one go about finding out exactly what affiliates one "belongs to"? I am in the Albany, GA area and currently rely on WSB Atlanta for my ABC programming. I assume that will be gone Friday. What I am curious about is, what ABC affiliate has "rights" to the area I live in, if one does at all. Also, my CBS affiliate currently comes out of the Tallahassee area, I'm not sure if that one will be affected Friday or not. Does anyone know if the Columbus, GA stations will ever come aboard with Dish? I suspect that is where my "local" ABC affiliate resides. Thanks for reading my ramblings....
> 
> Richie


Unfortunately, since the Albany, GA DMA has no ABC affiliate, you don't have a "local" ABC. Which means, thanks to this ruling, you won't have one at all. You'll also lose the Tallahassee CBS. So even though you have NO ABC affiliate with rights to your area, you don't get one, because Neilson and the FCC think you should be forced to watch the affilates in your town only, and if you're missing one, too bad, or get cable or an antenna. That said, with a good antenna you might be able to get the Columbus stations OTA.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

rrp13 said:


> How does one go about finding out exactly what affiliates one "belongs to"?
> Richie


Though not official, this is about as close as you can get to that
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/sdlocaldetail.htm










See ya
Tony


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

What amazes me is how these small markets that are missing one or more major affiliates manage to have 3 TBN and 3 PBS stations...and almost nobody watches that crap! You'd think it would be more profitable to have another major network affiliate.


----------



## rrp13 (May 23, 2004)

Thanks akron & tony for the replies. I guess I can wait around and see if Congress ever gets off their collective arses and does something to help out folks in areas like me. If D* carried the Albany area channels I'd consider moving to them but, they don't have them. Prior to the mid-80's when my dad had a C-Band system installed, we used a rotary antenna mounted on a light pole to pull in ABC & CBS out of Columbus and CBS out of Tallahassee. I really don't want to go that route, though. Guess I can mosey over to the D* website and see what their lowest priced package is and if I can get ABC & CBS through them. Anybody out there have E* & D* simultaneously in their homes? 

Richie


----------



## rrp13 (May 23, 2004)

Oh well, scratch the D* idea, according to their website, I am in a Grade B (moderate signal) area for Columbus & Tallahassee. Lucky me. Guess my only option is an outdoor antenna. Or, wait and see if Congress does anything. Ha! Fat chance....

Is a station's OTA signal strength for their HD signal usually the same strength as their SD signal? Or is there any rhyme or reason to it? If I could possibly get the OTA HD signals from Columbus & Tallahassee that would be cool and well worth putting the antenna up for. According to the D* website, I am also in the Grade B (moderate signal) area for the ABC & CBS HD out of Columbus & Tallahassee. Anyone in a moderate Grade B area had any success pulling in HD OTA with an outdoor antenna?

Richie


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

rrp13 said:


> Oh well, scratch the D* idea, according to their website, I am in a Grade B (moderate signal) area for Columbus & Tallahassee. Lucky me. Guess my only option is an outdoor antenna. Or, wait and see if Congress does anything. Ha! Fat chance....
> 
> Is a station's OTA signal strength for their HD signal usually the same strength as their SD signal? Or is there any rhyme or reason to it? If I could possibly get the OTA HD signals from Columbus & Tallahassee that would be cool and well worth putting the antenna up for. According to the D* website, I am also in the Grade B (moderate signal) area for the ABC & CBS HD out of Columbus & Tallahassee. Anyone in a moderate Grade B area had any success pulling in HD OTA with an outdoor antenna?
> 
> Richie


I'm Grade B for most Youngstown stations and I can get two of them (the stronger ones) rather well.

I'd say go for it. Might be worth investing in a nice tower if you have a grand to spare. Otherwise, go as high on the roof as possible.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

rrp13 said:


> Guess my only option is an outdoor antenna.


not at all. you should "move" to atlanta or tallahassee. the atlanta locals are nationwide right now but i expect they'll get moved to spotbeam 6 at 110 degrees on transponder 20 after distants get shut off. at your location you might not be able to get a signal for the atlanta locals on spotbeam 6. to find out, check the signal strength at the point dish screen for transponder 20 at 110 degrees. if the signal strength is 70 or above, you could get atlanta locals without any issues.

if atlanta won't work out, a "move" to tallahassee might be in order. you can definitely get these locals (but you can confirm by checking the signal strength at the point dish screen for transponder 25 at 110 degrees).


----------

